# STaSIS Moves to Acquire Revo Technik



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just caught this press release. It's a pretty significant move in the Audi aftermarket.



> STaSIS announced today the intent to acquire and integrate Revo Technik into its performance technology group, extending its technology leadership in braking, suspension, driveline, and engine products to the best engine calibration software in the industry. The new multinational organization will deliver performance products through an established network of more than 550 dealerships and independent performance centers in more than 35 countries, reaching Audi and Volkswagen enthusiasts around the world.
> 
> Revo Technik, a Daventry, UK-based company that develops performance software products for Volkswagen Group and Porsche vehicles—including Audi, Volkswagen, and Skoda models—brings a proficiency in engine performance software and accessories to the mix that will expand the breadth and quality of STaSIS technology and engineering and allow the company to deliver a broader and more robust product offering. On-track engineering and test centers in both the U.S. and the UK will speed product development and testing, and the European location will improve access to the most current and high-end vehicle models.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

this is huge. As a stasis dealership we have more customers wanting software for the newer cars and we don't have 2012 software to offer them.

great move on the part of both companies.


----------



## shipoopi (Jun 28, 2011)

So how long until the REVO guys leave and get sued?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

